# Recent MAC Duochrome Eyeshadows?



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'd love to know the most recent duochromes released by mac, if there have been any.  (colors that have 2 sheens to them- like club, tilt, blue brown, etc.) thanks!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't know about recent but take a look at Vapour, Vex, Gorgeous Gold, Stars N Rockets, Motif, Expensive Pink.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 12, 2012)

Good question!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2012)

Also take a look at pigments like Frozen White, Old Gold, Pink Bronze, Pink Opal.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 16, 2012)

duochromes are particularly fun with the right base, but looking on the mac site I can see they no longer carry non-neutral bases (paint pots, paints, cream colour base..).   Remember the paints like Chartru and Blueboy and the shadesticks (especially the bright ones?) 

  	Vex is hard to wear alone,imo, but if you use a pink or green base, it can be a really fun highlighter.

  	I searched duochrome on the mac site, but only a few shades came up.  I guess i'm going to have to go to a store and look, it's been awhile, and i guess they don't really describe many as duochromes anymore. Hmmm....


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 20, 2012)

pumpkincat210 said:


> duochromes are particularly fun with the right base, but looking on the mac site I can see they no longer carry non-neutral bases *(paint pots, paints, cream colour base..).   Remember the paints like Chartru and Blueboy and the shadesticks (especially the bright ones?) *
> 
> Vex is hard to wear alone,imo, but if you use a pink or green base, it can be a really fun highlighter.
> 
> I searched duochrome on the mac site, but only a few shades came up.  I guess i'm going to have to go to a store and look, it's been awhile, and i guess they don't really describe many as duochromes anymore. Hmmm....


  	Yeah, they should bring some of the bright shades back. Or at least create more. And make them PERMANENT! That's why I was so excited when the Posh Paradise Paint Pots came out. Definitely had to grab shades like Half Wild and Pure Creation.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 20, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Yeah, they should bring some of the bright shades back. Or at least create more. And make them PERMANENT! That's why I was so excited when the Posh Paradise Paint Pots came out. Definitely had to grab shades like Half Wild and Pure Creation.


  	I agree, there will always be a lot of neutrals in every makeup brand, mac made some really good vibrant colors in the past, i wish they would make more of them permanent.  I've heard that certain pigments are difficult to come by.. or scarce rather...but at least bring them back for a limited time!!


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Sep 27, 2012)

I would consider Jealousy Wakes sort of a duochrome. But aside from that one, MAC hasn't released any new duochrome shadows in what seems like centuries. I truly wish they would!


----------



## corinne27 (Sep 28, 2012)

they need tp come out with some new ones!! what about pigments? cornflower, blue brown...


----------



## michelle37 (Sep 29, 2012)

nothing new but i looove 
  	club
  	bluebrown pigment
  	pink bronze pigment


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 2, 2012)

Wasn't Solar White a duochrome?


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

Club is my favourite !!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 3, 2012)

09zahraZahra said:


> Club is my favourite !!


	club and shimmermoss are excellent together.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 3, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> Wasn't Solar White a duochrome?


	i don't think it was a duochrome, but i have it, and i love it as a highlight.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 3, 2012)

My favorite duochromes are Club and Expensive Pink. Vex is pretty cool, but a bit strange, haha!


----------



## nazneen372 (Oct 5, 2012)

God I love duochromes! Club is my favourite, but Expensive Pink is lovely too. Seems that there aren't many new additions (a duochrome collection would be amazing wouldn't it? two-tone blushes, lipsticks like O and multidimensional shadows, swoon) so could anyone recommend their non-MAC favourites too?


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 5, 2012)

Roach by Urban Decay!!!


----------



## MzFit (Oct 5, 2012)

EOTD-Fanny said:


> My favorite duochromes are Club and Expensive Pink. Vex is pretty cool, but a bit strange, haha!


  	Vex was one of my first Mac eye shadows back in college my go to was vex on the lid to the crease blended out rim my eyes with smolder strada blush and viva glam 2 still have all of them but don't wear a single eyes shadow look much anymore. 

  	Is woodwinked kind of duochrome? Regardless I'd say that's my all time favorite Mac eye shadow.


----------



## beautygambit (Oct 5, 2012)

Woodwinked is definitely an awesome color....I couldn't live without it! I don't think its a duochrome but it does kinda change color I suppose


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 6, 2012)

I wouldn't say that woodwinked is a duochrome. It has a frost finish, so it does have a bit of an extra dimension to it, but not a completely different colour.
	The first duochrome e.s. I remember buying was a white with blue glow by Yves Rocher.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 7, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MzFit* 



Vex was one of my first Mac eye shadows back in college my go to was vex on the lid to the crease blended out rim my eyes with smolder strada blush and viva glam 2 still have all of them but don't wear a single eyes shadow look much anymore. 
 
Is woodwinked kind of duochrome? Regardless I'd say that's my all time favorite Mac eye shadow. 



  Woodwinked is not a duochrome, but it´s really, really awsome anyway. The metallic sheen i to die for!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 7, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *nazneen372* 



 	God I love duochromes! Club is my favourite, but Expensive Pink is lovely too. Seems that there aren't many new additions (a duochrome collection would be amazing wouldn't it? two-tone blushes, lipsticks like O and multidimensional shadows, swoon) so could anyone recommend their non-MAC favourites too?




   I love duochromes too! ^^  I totally agree,  a duochrome collection would be AMAZING!! Almost too good, haha! Like if I couldn´t afford or get my hands of any shadow. Haha, I would die! Imagine the panik if 5-6 awesome e/s was released. People would fight for the shadows.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 7, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *beautygambit* 



 	Woodwinked is definitely an awesome color....I couldn't live without it! I don't think its a duochrome but it does kinda change color I suppose 





   Imagine the horror if MAC decided to discontinue Woodwinked. OMG, people would get so angry! Protestlists would be written and so on...  And I would go bankrupt because of all back up´s I would buy. Haha...


----------



## beautygambit (Oct 7, 2012)

EOTD-Fanny said:


> Imagine the horror if MAC decided to discontinue Woodwinked.OMG, people would get so angry!Protestlists would be written and so on...And I would go bankrupt because of all back up´s I would buy.Haha...


	I totally agree. I have never met a person who didn't like woodwinked. It is one of my Holy Grail products.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 7, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *beautygambit* 




I totally agree. I have never met a person who didn't like woodwinked. It is one of my Holy Grail products.



  It´s one of my Holy Grails aswell.  I only know one who doesn´t like Woodwinked. She thinks it´s too shimmery. But I freaking love the shimmer!


----------



## MzFit (Oct 8, 2012)

Steamy with club is amazing did it as a smokey eye yesterday loved it!


----------



## beautygambit (Oct 8, 2012)

MzFit said:


> Steamy with club is amazing did it as a smokey eye yesterday loved it!


	Wow that does sound like a really good look! I'll have to try that


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 8, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MzFit* 



 	Steamy with club is amazing did it as a smokey eye yesterday loved it!



  I acctually did a smokey eye look with Steamy and Club a while ago. I´ve posted it here on Speckra before (in the FOTD-section). Is it ok if I post it here too? Just to show how Steamy with a layer Club looks like.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 8, 2012)

Btw, Both Steamy and Club are on my top ten list. They are awesome!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 8, 2012)

Speaking of layering, I have two other favorite combos: Tilt on top of Humid or Tilt on top of Deep Truth. It´s really beautiful!  I like to use Vex as a layering eyeshadow too.


----------



## MzFit (Oct 8, 2012)

EOTD-Fanny said:


> Speaking of layering, I have two other favorite combos: Tilt on top of Humid or Tilt on top of Deep Truth. It´s really beautiful! I like to use Vex as a layering eyeshadow too.


  	Love the sound of that my tilt doesn't get enough love. I think it's ok to post the pics here since it is on topic.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 8, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MzFit* 



Love the sound of that my tilt doesn't get enough love. I think it's ok to post the pics here since it is on topic. 



  I think I´ll post it then.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 8, 2012)

one of the mua's at my local store suggested stars n rockets with gilt by association or young punk.....it's quite an unexpected pairing but successful i think.


----------



## beautygambit (Oct 8, 2012)

aradhana said:


> one of the mua's at my local store suggested stars n rockets with gilt by association or young punk.....it's quite an unexpected pairing but successful i think.


	I can totally see stars n rockets on the the lid and young punk concentrated in the outer v and in the crease. I'm going to have to try that!


----------



## aradhana (Oct 8, 2012)

beautygambit said:


> I can totally see stars n rockets on the the lid and young punk concentrated in the outer v and in the crease. I'm going to have to try that!


  	it turns out really pretty.  the stranger combo is the one with GBA, but the black in it mixes really nicely with the SnR....


----------



## beautygambit (Oct 8, 2012)

aradhana said:


> it turns out really pretty.  the stranger combo is the one with GBA, but the black in it mixes really nicely with the SnR....


	Cool, I'll have to try that one too. I'm lucky that I have all of these colors


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 9, 2012)

EOTD-Fanny said:


> I think I´ll post it then.


  	I´ll post the pic when I have figured out have to.
  	I´m soo bad with computers/Internet, haha! XD


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 10, 2012)

_Steamy + Club...It´s much prettier IRL. _


----------



## beautygambit (Oct 10, 2012)

EOTD-Fanny said:


> _Steamy + Club...It´s much prettier IRL. _


	Looks really nice! Your pic definitely looks better than mine usually do. I need a better camera because my makeup always looks better in real life.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 11, 2012)

beautygambit said:


> Looks really nice! Your pic definitely looks better than mine usually do. I need a better camera because my makeup always looks better in real life.


  	Thanks hun!
  	This makeup-look is way more duochrome IRL,
  	it´s really hard to catch that on camera.

  	My camera is not so good, though.
  	You need to be very stubborn to use it, haha!
  	For every good picture, theres like 150 bad ones.
  	I can spend hours to get a good picture.
  	I really need a better camera, so I can take makeup-pics
  	more often. I don´t have the time and energi with this one.


----------



## beautygambit (Oct 11, 2012)

EOTD-Fanny said:


> Thanks hun!
> This makeup-look is way more duochrome IRL,
> it´s really hard to catch that on camera.
> 
> ...


	Haha I know the feeling! I have the same problem. One of these days I will have to invest in a new camera.


----------



## pearrlkitten (Oct 11, 2012)

This is really pretty! I don't own Steam but I think I want it now 


EOTD-Fanny said:


> _Steamy + Club...It´s much prettier IRL. _


----------



## pearrlkitten (Oct 11, 2012)

Club is my fav duochrome eyeshadow so far and I really wanted to love Expensive Pink but it doesn't show up as well on my skintone...


----------



## beautygambit (Oct 11, 2012)

pearrlkitten said:


> Club is my fav duochrome eyeshadow so far and I really wanted to love Expensive Pink but it doesn't show up as well on my skintone...


	I wasn't too thrilled about Expensive Pink either. I really do like duochromes though so I hope more shades are released sometime soon.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 12, 2012)

I love Expensive Pink! I use it a lot. It looks ok on my skintone.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 12, 2012)

beautygambit: I think I will buy a new camera next year. I really hope I can afford it, because I´m a beautyblogger and I need a good camera for that.  pearrlkitten: Thank you! ^^ Steamy is amazing! It´s my favorite teal/turquoise e/s. You should really get it!


----------



## beautygambit (Oct 12, 2012)

EOTD-Fanny said:


> beautygambit: I think I will buy a new camera next year. I really hope I can afford it, because I´m a beautyblogger and I need a good camera for that. pearrlkitten: Thank you! ^^ Steamy is amazing! It´s my favorite teal/turquoise e/s. You should really get it!


	I've been wanting to start a beauty blog for some time now. I'm relatively new to makeup but once I get a good camera I'll start the blog and hopefully my own youtube channel.


----------



## Misato-san (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree about Steamy. it's not a duochrome so it's sort of a little ot in this thread... despite this, is a great shade!
  	I love it with Parfait Amour or Tilt or Moon's Reflection... all duochromes ^^


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 14, 2012)

(The quotebutton doesn´t work for me right now)  beautygambit: I´ve been a beautyblogger for two years now. It´s very fun, but sometimes it´s pretty stressfull.  Misato-san: Parfait Amour is one of my favorites! I like tilt too, but not as much as Club, Expensive Pink and Parfait Amour. I don´t have Moon´s Reflection yet, but it´s on my wishlist. I hope my mother buys it for me this christmas... :3


----------



## Misato-san (Oct 14, 2012)

When comes to make photos of a look, the camera is not the only important tool involved.
  	To me (I'm a beauty blogger as well) the most important thing is light. When I discovered who to make a decent use of light and how it works... it become a whole different story.

  	if you like purples and periwinckles, Moon's Reflection can be a real good friend of yours XD


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 14, 2012)

Misato-san: Yeah, I know. But the light is crappy in Sweden.  It´s very dark!... The light is ok in late spring, summer and early autumn, though.  Moon´s Reflection sounds gorgeous, btw!


----------



## ScarletNight (Oct 14, 2012)

Tilt is my personal fav as far as duochrome eyeshadows go. I do with the duochrome was a tad more obvious on it though. But whatevs, it still a fantastic eyeshadow.

  	And even though not an eyeshadow, Steel Blue pigment is a nice duochrome as well.


----------



## Misato-san (Oct 14, 2012)

Steel Blue... I need to get a sample of it sooner or later...


----------



## Jessmc (Nov 19, 2012)

EOTD-Fanny said:


> My favorite duochromes are Club and Expensive Pink. Vex is pretty cool, but a bit strange, haha!


	I love on the inner eyelid with swish & hepcat in the crease.. then blend into highlight with vex.


----------



## admmgz (Dec 29, 2012)

I know it's not MAC but Urban Decay has a pretty duochrome eyeshadow called Lounge


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 29, 2012)

admmgz said:


> I know it's not MAC but Urban Decay has a pretty duochrome eyeshadow called Lounge


  Not anymore. It was discontinued. And anyway, Club is exactly the same thing.


----------



## admmgz (Dec 30, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> Not anymore. It was discontinued. And anyway, Club is exactly the same thing.


  Sorry! I didn't know it was discontinued (I got it from UD like 6 months ago) & I'm not familiar w/ Club. I was just throwing it out there..


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 1, 2013)

Lounge was discontinued this past year after UD reformulated and re-released their eyeshadows; then they sold it on clearance. It was an exact dupe for Club.


----------



## admmgz (Jan 2, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> Lounge was discontinued this past year after UD reformulated and re-released their eyeshadows; then they sold it on clearance. It was an exact dupe for Club.


  Ok, thanks.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't forget Green Brown and Old Gold pigments! I love Duochrome shadows. Pincurl is another one that was LE - like a dusky pale grey that flashes mauve or pink. And Silverthorn is beautiful, a bluish silvery frost that flashes pale gold. I'm about to hit the pan on that one.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jan 24, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> Lounge was discontinued this past year after UD reformulated and re-released their eyeshadows; then they sold it on clearance. It was an exact dupe for Club.


  	Actually, they are not exactly alike as Lounge is lighter and has a reddish cast to it. Club is darker shade of brown.


----------



## Misato-san (Jan 25, 2013)

On my hand Club has some red undertones...


----------



## Sarah Caron (Feb 16, 2013)

beautygambit said:


> I totally agree. I have never met a person who didn't like woodwinked. It is one of my Holy Grail products.


  	I'm not a huge fan of Wookdwinked... if you have really fair skin like I do it pulls extremely orange -- which is unflattering imo. I think it is gorgeous on girls with a tanner complexion though.


----------



## Sarah Caron (Feb 19, 2013)

I have Club, Expensive Pink, Gorgeous Gold, Stars N Rockets, and Vex... but the only one that gets any love is Club. Although the duochromes are beautiful, I just don't find most of them practical for day to day looks.


----------



## Hilde (Feb 19, 2013)

Sarah Caron said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Wookdwinked... if you have really fair skin like I do it pulls extremely orange -- which is unflattering imo. I think it is gorgeous on girls with a tanner complexion though.


  	Agreed, I'm fair and the red tones in woodwinked can make me look tired.


----------



## ladymac1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Try stars n rockets over a black base (background, black track, sharkskin shadestick if you have one).. Crazy duo effect!  @mua_Ashley_M


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 21, 2013)

My favorite duochrome is Club but I like Vex also.  Do we have a list of duochromes?  I would like to collect more.  Layering ideas to bring out the duochromicity would be good too!


----------



## SNJx (Feb 24, 2013)

Would moth brown be considered a duochrome? When I wear it in some lights it looks just brown and in others you can see the purple sheen.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 2, 2013)

Artdeco has an entire range of Duochrome eyeshadows. See them here: http://www.artdeco.de/en/makeup/eyes/eyeshadows/eyeshadow-duochrome.html


----------



## francescaD (Mar 5, 2013)

Trax!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 9, 2013)

Sarah Caron said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Wookdwinked... if you have really fair skin like I do it pulls extremely orange -- which is unflattering imo. I think it is gorgeous on girls with a tanner complexion though.


  	Orange toned shades really bring out blue eyes. I'm really pale but as I am blue eyed, woodwinked suits me very well and really makes my eyes pop. I love the texture of it too - it's so easy to work with.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 9, 2013)

I've such a huge weakness for duochromes. Some of the mineral makeup lines do some nice ones. Pure Luxe used to do some amazing ones.


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 3, 2013)

Has anyone mentioned Motif or Pink Opal?  I used to use them a lot, actually overuse them in all the wrong ways but I have a lot to learn from you gals and it seems to be that I need to try Woodwinked!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 3, 2013)

One of my earliest duochrome faves from MAC was Vellum which is now in the Pro list. It looks white in the pan but has a blue to violet-pink cast depending on what you pair it with. It's really lovely and worth checking out.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jul 5, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> My favorite duochrome is Club but I like Vex also. * Do we have a list of duochromes?  I would like to collect more.  Layering ideas to bring out the duochromicity would be good too!*


  	I agree! We should make a list!


----------



## vyksyn (Jul 5, 2013)

Vellum!  I have to dig that one out!  That is so pretty-thanks for the reminder!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 7, 2013)

No prob! I'm going to dig it out of my own collection too. It should have more love. :eyelove:


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

The only duos I have are Softwash grey pigment and blue brown pigment, I love them both Especially on a wet brush!,


----------

